# Capping off unwanted sprinkler heads



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Hey guys, my side yard faces north, gets hardly any sun and gets hit by my neighbors sprinklers and my own...it stays pretty wet & muddy all the time. Got some moss problem going on too. Is there a way to just cap the sprinkler heads in that zone without digging and removing them? I'm talking about the small headed stationary mist type sprinklers, well not mist but not the bigger rotary heads....any ideas?....Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

https://store.rainbird.com/1800capoff-1800-series-spray-head-cap.html


----------

